# Heat mat help, please?



## BloodredAkuma (Apr 15, 2015)

So, I'm kind of a bit worried here. I have a HabiStart (I think it's that brand) Heat Mat. 
My friend recently told me that some Heat Mats have caught fire which is worrying. 

I have my heat mat on Wood and it has Adhesive Backing (It is on the bottom of the RUB with the Adhesive Backing resting on the wooden sideboard.) I have Thermostat, Thermometers, ect. But I'm worried it's gonna catch fire now. 

Would the Adhesive Backing melt and cause a fire or something?! 

Sorry if this seems such an odd or dumb question.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

any brand of heat mat can start a fire if its not setup right

you want the heat mat stuck to the bottom of the tub, on the outside, and as long as there is a gap of a few mm underneath the mat, (ie the mat isnt squashed hard between the tub and the wood), and its controlled by a thermostat, then it will be fine

have you stuck the mat to the wood? if not, stick the mat to the _outside_ of the tub on the bottom, make sure the thermostat probe is directly over the heat mat inside the tub, use a heavy stone or hide to keep it in place, along with a digital thermometer probe so you can be sure of the temp...dont rely on the numbers on the thermostat, they can be a little bit out

you can use small thin strips of wood as feet, to raise the tub up a couple of mm, if there isnt enough space for air to get under the heat mat


the adhesive backing wont melt, it will be able to deal with normal operating tempertures, so as long as its setup right, it wont be a problem, habistat are an excellent brand


----------



## BloodredAkuma (Apr 15, 2015)

CloudForest said:


> any brand of heat mat can start a fire if its not setup right
> 
> you want the heat mat stuck to the bottom of the tub, on the outside, and as long as there is a gap of a few mm underneath the mat, ie the mat isnt squashed hard between the tub and the wood, and controlled by a thermostat, then it will be fine
> 
> ...


I can't stick the Heat Mat to the Tub using the adhesive backing because if I do that then the main supply of heat will be facing towards the wood. Don't have any Tape at home either (Could probably get some tomorrow somewhere though)
The heat mat is currently resting on the wood with the Tub placed on top of it. 

The Temperature in the Hot Spot of the tank is 26°C.


----------



## BloodredAkuma (Apr 15, 2015)

CloudForest said:


> any brand of heat mat can start a fire if its not setup right
> 
> you want the heat mat stuck to the bottom of the tub, on the outside, and as long as there is a gap of a few mm underneath the mat, ie the mat isnt squashed hard between the tub and the wood, and controlled by a thermostat, then it will be fine
> 
> ...


Not stuck it to the wood. If I use the Adhesive backing to stick it to the Tub then the main supply of heat would be facing towards the wood... If Sticky tape will work (?) I can probably get some tomorrow  

It's 26°C in the warm spot of the Tub. (My snake is a corn snake xD Forgot to mention that!)


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

Heat comes from both sides of the mat. Won't make a diffrence which way it's facing.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

BloodredAkuma said:


> Not stuck it to the wood. If I use the Adhesive backing to stick it to the Tub then the main supply of heat would be facing towards the wood... If Sticky tape will work (?) I can probably get some tomorrow
> 
> It's 26°C in the warm spot of the Tub. (My snake is a corn snake xD Forgot to mention that!)


yep as above, the heat goes both directions, doesnt matter which side its stuck on

26C isnt warm enough for a corn snake warm spot, the temperture of the substrate directly above the heat mat should be ~31-32C (importantly thats not air temp tho, so if your thermometer is stuck to the side of the tub, you need to get a digital thermometer with a probe, and put the probe in the same place as the thermostat probe)


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

dont stick the mat to anything
If you stick it to the rub it will be a pain when you need to move the rub
If its the correct sized mat,the rub should sit over it,with no pressure on the mat
Use a stat with the probe on the mat and a thermometer in the rub with the probe directly above the mat


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

the heat mat will have to work harder if its not in direct contact with the bottom of the tub, but yes it does work...one day saving energy in this way will be a necessity rather than an option, i think we need to start thinking about it now, before the oil is all burnt up and our planets uninhabitable


----------

